# Network problem on sgs2 latest roms nightly builds Rootbox



## Maniac (Jun 27, 2013)

Heya all i have a question and a problem for few days allready now i just flashed RootBox-JB-i9100-Nightly-20130624.zip and i do not have network connection anymore , i also had this problem on cm10.1, only rom that worked was RootBox-JB-i9100-V4.0.zip , i have tried to restore efs with efs pro still nothing, when i try to search for network in sistem i say error searching dor networks, i have sgs2 network is Orange Romania...also tryed *#*#4636#*#* this code and at network i cant check smt else then unknown. anyone pls helpe i allready got gray hair cos of this ..) btw Great job with rootbox !!!! by farr best rom

Kernel: 3.0.31-CM-ga034655


----------



## Maniac (Jun 27, 2013)

Soo, i have tryed every single rom on www with build date 2013.06 ++ and on any single one mobile network is not working i get the same message when i try to search for network "error when searching network" i have tryed all methodes i could find on net : galaxsim unlock, efs backup, efs backup on pc, i extacted efs files from a nandroid backup, i matched ril with getril, flashed diferent kernels, flashed diferent modem's, went into sistem debug,changed sim, changed network provider. all of this had the same result NO NETWORK :S.then i went for flashing roms with build date 2013.05.++ and they are all working network is working on them soo it seems this month builds are not for my nob phone.
Still if anyone see this and have another solution i am all ears. Thanks and gl


----------

